# But the red lights mean stop



## mark handler (May 28, 2015)

No the red lights don't mean stop immediately


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2015)

Now that's funny stuff, I don't care who you are.............


----------



## JBI (May 29, 2015)

D'OH!

"One Adam 12, one Adam 12, Sarge you're not gonna believe this...."

LOL


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> D'OH!"One Adam 12, one Adam 12, Sarge you're not gonna believe this...."
> 
> LOL


Or car 54, you are where?

For those over 50......


----------

